# Ndudi Ebi activated, THud done



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

On http://www.insidehoops.com top right corner says that ndudi ebi was activated today and troy hudson is done for the season


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

Yep, they told Troy to start rehabbing his ankle some more, and Ebi will get his chance. http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/wolves_activate_ebi.html


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

well its about time but the bad thing is their is only 2 games in season they should have done this alot sooner.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

They just wanted a chance to make to the playoffs. once we wer eliminated we would activate him. THIS IS GREAT!!! I hope he gets the start over hassell today. it should be very interesting. I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY!!! this makes getting eliminate that much better.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> They just wanted a chance to make to the playoffs. once we wer eliminated we would activate him. THIS IS GREAT!!! I hope he gets the start over hassell today. it should be very interesting. I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY!!! this makes getting eliminate that much better.


Over Hassell? Trenton will be here next year, bench a guy who won't, that would be Spree.

Too bad we had to win lately and Memphis had to lose, Ebi could've got in alot sooner.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Spree will be here next year. I dont think hassell deserves a starting role because he doesnt play the same defense he used to last year. He is highly overpaid for doing nothng for this team except shots he cant make anymore. He doesnt put arc on his shots anymore.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't see any way Spree is back. Hassell's better on the defensive end, offensive end, and is much younger. So he doesn't put as much arc on his shots as he used to, who cares, he still makes his shots. Trenton shoots 47%, Spree shoots a pathetic 41%. All Spree is doing is taking up playing time and shots that other guys could be getting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

thats amazing. U said hassell is better offensivly??? That is sick. Yeah 47% by 41% but look at how many shots each have put up this year. Spree has about double as many shot attempts as hassell has.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> thats amazing. U said hassell is better offensivly??? That is sick. Yeah 47% by 41% but look at how many shots each have put up this year. Spree has about double as many shot attempts as hassell has.


EXACTLY. Spree's just jacking up shots even though he can't make ****. If you can't shoot you shouldn't shoot, Spree hasn't caught onto that. Hassell's the type of guy that will do what the team needs him to do. If they want him to shoot a couple times a game, he will, if they want him to shoot alot, he will. He was better offensively than Marion when they were in high school together. And he'd be MUCH better than Spree if he let him do what he's capable of. Get rid of that bum Sprewell and let people who can actually shoot a basketball (Wally, Hassell, Hoiberg) shoot it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thing is, the more shots you take, the lower your percentage gets. its that simple. The less chance for error in his case. And sometimes, sprewell is the better defender. Spree is a wayyyy better 3 point shooter than hassell. Spree is stronger. Spree is also the better passer.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry, you must have hit a time warp, because this is the Spree of 2004-2005 we are talking about. The one who is so unathletic and old, that he has 3 dunks on the season. The one who constantly gets torched on D. The one who should be taking less than half the shots he currently takes. Spree has become a jumpshooter who can't shoot. Time for him to move on, i'd rather have Hassell, Hoiberg, Wally, and Ebi starting over him.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

and dont forget the better choker :biggrin:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

:clap: Congradulations Ndudi, you did a very good job tonight, hopefully it just provides more motivation to work hard this off season. He got to experience success and I hope he experiences more of it. Ebi had 9 points, 8 rebounds and 1 block, very impressive young man.


And Kevin Garnett gave a quote I love to hear. 
*"I will always be the leader of the silver backs."* Translation, he is not going anywhere :yes:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Only 1 block? By my count he had more like 3 or 4. :whoknows:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=250418003

Says one there, maybe they are wrong, but I never got the pleasure of watching that game. Saw a few clips though, and it was great to see Ebi do well.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea i watched the whole game very closely, he had 2 but the official box score says its one. I dont care he had 9 pts and 8 boards. He got to the line 6 times. I cant ask for more.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Ebi! Ebi! Ebi!

NDEB w00t!

Just don't bring up Josh Howard or even Barbosa... *sigh*.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ebi better be better than josh howard when their careers are all said and done :curse:


----------

